# Shirtless



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

I wrote on 032013 that we had to change to new uniforms and that we were having issues getting new shrits. As of today, we still have no shirts. They were finally ordered not long after I had posted the story. The company kept giving us the run around and it didnt help that P1 would call and say that we would have to have the shirts by such and such date. Then P2 would call and say our deadline was a different date. Both those dates would pass and P1 would call and give a new date, then P2 would call and give a different date. I went and shopped around and told P1 and 2 that there were local companies that had a quick turn around date and they already had the badge design so there would not be a set up fee. I told P1 to cancel the order and get the set up fee back. Well he had told the guy that we had to the end of the month to get the shirts. On Friday we get a sample shirt......it looks like crap. The badge was huge and yellow (refer back to the previous story). P1 claims that he had no idea why they thought it was supposed to be yellow. So now all of a sudden we have switched companies (one of the ones I recommended, but P2 is claiming that he thought of it). Hopefully by either the end of the week or early next week we will have the shirts. Plus since the old company gave us a sample shirt (as we found out based on P1's request) they will not give us the set up fee back. They gave us what P1 had requested so therefore they did nothing wrong.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Maybe one day you all will have new shirts, until then I always look forward to your updates.
Thanks Johnson for keeping the streets safer.


----------

